# Skyscrapers of former times under construction



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Here are some from LA:

Wells Fargo Plaza

















Cal Plaza 1
















plinko

City National Plaza

































200 Figueroa









611 Place









Department of Water and Power









Bank of America Plaza









AON Center









Gas Company Tower
















plinko

550 S. Hope Street
















plinko

Two California Plaza
















plinko

Figueroa @ Wilshire & 777 Tower








plinko

US Bank Tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old L.A. pics are amazing :cheers:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Here are some more pics:

Maina City (Chicago)

















Woolworth Building (NYC)

























Chrysler Building (NYC)

















MetLife Building (NYC)









City Hall (Toronto)









United Nations (NYC)

















WTC (NYC)









































One Atlantic Center (Atlanta)


















City Hall (LA)









Key Tower (Cleveland, Ohio)


































JPMorgan Chase Tower (Houston, Texas)


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

sears tower:


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice thread soup or man kay:

ESB anybody?








ViewImages









TM of JupiterImages









History Z









:dance:

And of course the final product (May 1, 1931)









HANCOCK BUILDING, Boston 1971








dboo

John Hancock Center, Chicago








PBS

August 21, 1968








Jess Anderson

Chrysler Building, 1930









CN Tower, October 6, 1974








jp1958


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Some from Moscow

MGU (Moscow state University) in 1951


















Kudrinskaya Square Building in 1952










Ecomcon Building in 1966










Ostankino Tower in 1966


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

^ Anymore of the 7 Sisters?


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

soup or man said:


> ^ Anymore of the 7 Sisters?


Hotel Ukraina









Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building

















Ministry of Foreign Affairs









Leningradskaya Hotel


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Hancock centert in Chicago









Sears And Aon, chicago









empire state building NY












Warsaw ,Poland
Palac Kultury i Nauki 1952-1955









































































Marriot ,Lim Tower-Warsaw:
picture from 1980-82


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

one worldwide plaza 









WTC

























WFC









































sears tower
























CN Tower









One Liberty Place

















us bank tower

















John Handcock Center









4 times square
















met life building 

















UN









citi Group center


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

awesome shots


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

anyone have anymore ???


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Smith Tower, seattle









Im not sure what this building is, but looks interesting!









The flat iron building, New York









Can't believe i can't remember the name of this one, New york


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

*Centennial Tower and Westin Peachtree Plaza, Atlanta*








http://atlantasouth.2.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=1202 http://atlantasouth.2.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=1202










http://atlantasouth.2.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=1202 http://atlantasouth.2.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=1202


*Bank of America Plaza, Atlanta*















http://atlantasouth.2.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=1186 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bankofamerica-atlanta.jpg


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

nice finds!!!!


here is a few i was able to dig up im to lazy to name each building but im sure u know what buildings they are


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

charmedone,

"one libtray plaza"

Funny man. It is one Liberty Place and its in Philadelphia.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

philadweller said:


> charmedone,
> 
> "one libtray plaza"
> 
> Funny man. It is one Liberty Place and its in Philadelphia.


opps lol my bad idk why but i always get it mixed up with the building in new york even though they dont look anything alike


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

*Ministry of International Affairs, Moscow*




























*Moscow State University*


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

heres a rare one from tronto








and heres one for 7 WTC


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

anyone have anymore ???


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

IDS Tower 1972








Wells Fargo Center 1988








225 South Sixth 1991


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

555 California Street


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*L.C. Smith Tower Seattle, 1913*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Western City Gate, Belgrad 1979


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Amazing pics from all famous buildings.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Metropolitan Life Building New York, 1908*


Met life building under construction by jeric914, on Flickr


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

There is a similar thread in the Frankfurt section of the DAF:
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1470

Some pics:

Deutsche Bank Twins








By thomasfra, DAF


Messeturm








By thomasfra, DAF


Commerzbank Tower








By thomasfra, DAF


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Warsaw Trade Tower (1998)


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Pics from http://www.historiademadrid.com/las-torres-de-colon/

Torres de Colón, in Madrid, about 1966, an original way of construction, first they built the concrete cores, and then the floor and collumns:



























Finished:

Madrid. Torres de Colón por josemazcona, en Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ second picture post above

i thought that only works in minecraft


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

***deleted***
(was response to now deleted troling post)


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

it;s SAN FRANCISCO before the Earthquake(San Andreas) it was more interresting than New York at the begin of 20 ^^hno:century


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The highrise with the round dome looks interesting. Do you have any more pictures of it?

Edit: I found a whole Wikipedia article about it. It looked grander before the redesign. Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Tower_(San_Francisco)


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Jin Mao Tower
















Central Plaza








Bank of China Tower








Scotia Plaza








Shangri-La Hotel & Conrad International Hotel








101 Collins Street	& Melbourne Central








Chase Tower


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

TD Tower
















Commerce Court West








First Canadian Place & CN Tower








Scotia Plaza
















Rogers Center








TD Canada Trust Tower








The 250








Simcoe Place


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

few from new york 

7 WTC 
























Metropolitan Tower








Carnegie Hall Tower








17 State Street
















Four Seasons Hotel


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

some from LA 

Union Bank

























611 Place

















City National Tower & Paul Hastings Tower









Bank of America Plaza

















AON Center 

















Westin Bonaventure Hotel









Citigroup Center









Wells Fargo Tower 









KPMG Tower

















One California Plaza









1000 Wilshire









US Bank Tower

















































Figueroa at Wilshire









Gas Company Tower









777 Tower









Two California Plaza


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

^ I've never seen the last 2 of Cal Plaza. Where did you find those?


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Calgary 

Scotia Center









Nexen Building









EnCana Place









Suncor Energy Center









Canterra Tower

















Bankers Hall East Tower









Bankers Hall West Tower


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

CitySpire Center


----------

